# 3 main beams



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I think I have one of these running around by my place, some say it was not possible but here is a photo that I took at Fins and Feathers in Ashland, OH.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Certainly possible, though rare. Good luck.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

A buddy of mine shot one a few years ago:


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

Het, is that monkey?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Yes it is.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Never seen that photo at FFF but man that is cool!!! If you take the one by you, hope to see the pics. :! Good luck.


----------

